# [Solved] Gentoo rotta (broken)

## MaTz

E' da un paio di giorni che non riesco piu' a compilare nulla,

vi faccio un paio di esempi:

emerge -1 xorg-server

```

atom.c:160: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'char'

make[1]: *** [atom.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

colormap.c:258: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

colormap.c:515: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

colormap.c:540: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

colormap.c:813: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

colormap.c:998: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'void'

colormap.c:1064: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'void'

cursor.c:112: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

colormap.c:1427: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

make[1]: *** [cursor.lo] Error 1

colormap.c:2266: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

colormap.c:2510: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'int'

make[1]: *** [colormap.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4/work/xorg-server-1.1.1/dix'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 failed

```

emerge xine-ui

```

tabs.h:31: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ImlibData'

tabs.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter 'tabs_private_data_t'

In file included from _xitk.h:81,

                 from widget.c:38:

tips.h:33: error: expected ')' before '*' token

tips.h:35: error: expected ')' before '*' token

tips.h:36: error: expected ')' before '*' token

In file included from _xitk.h:82,

                 from widget.c:38:

widget.h:48: error: storage class specified for parameter 'xitk_color_t'

widget.h:76: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'xitk_skin_config_t'

widget.h:78: error: storage class specified for parameter 'widget_event_t'

widget.h:82: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'xitk_image_t'

widget.h:83: error: storage class specified for parameter 'widget_event_result_t'

widget.h:86: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.h:89: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ImlibData'

widget.h:110: warning: empty declaration

widget.h:114: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'xitk_list_t'

widget.h:122: warning: empty declaration

widget.h:198: error: expected ')' before '*' token

In file included from _xitk.h:84,

                 from widget.c:38:

menu.h:29: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'xitk_widget_list_t'

menu.h:35: error: storage class specified for parameter 'menu_window_t'

menu.h:37: error: storage class specified for parameter 'menu_node_t'

menu.h:39: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'menu_node_t'

menu.h:46: warning: empty declaration

menu.h:49: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'menu_node_t'

menu.h:52: error: storage class specified for parameter 'menu_tree_t'

menu.h:55: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ImlibData'

menu.h:63: error: storage class specified for parameter 'menu_private_data_t'

In file included from xitkintl.h:26,

                 from _xitk.h:85,

                 from widget.c:38:

/usr/include/locale.h:125: error: storage class specified for parameter 'setlocale'

/usr/include/locale.h:128: error: storage class specified for parameter 'localeconv'

/usr/include/locale.h:148: error: storage class specified for parameter 'locale_t'

/usr/include/locale.h:155: error: storage class specified for parameter 'newlocale'

/usr/include/locale.h:189: error: storage class specified for parameter 'duplocale'

/usr/include/locale.h:193: error: storage class specified for parameter 'freelocale'

/usr/include/locale.h:200: error: storage class specified for parameter 'uselocale'

In file included from xitkintl.h:29,

                 from _xitk.h:85,

                 from widget.c:38:

/usr/include/libintl.h:41: error: storage class specified for parameter 'gettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:46: error: storage class specified for parameter 'dgettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:48: error: storage class specified for parameter '__dgettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:54: error: storage class specified for parameter 'dcgettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:57: error: storage class specified for parameter '__dcgettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:64: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ngettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:70: error: storage class specified for parameter 'dngettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:77: error: storage class specified for parameter 'dcngettext'

/usr/include/libintl.h:83: error: storage class specified for parameter 'textdomain'

/usr/include/libintl.h:88: error: storage class specified for parameter 'bindtextdomain'

/usr/include/libintl.h:93: error: storage class specified for parameter 'bind_textdomain_codeset'

In file included from widget.c:38:

_xitk.h:276: error: storage class specified for parameter 'xitk_x_error'

_xitk.h:280: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_widget_list_t'

_xitk.h:281: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_register_key_t'

_xitk.h:287: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:288: error: expected ')' before 'key'

_xitk.h:289: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_xevent_notify'

xitk.h:1076: error: previous definition of 'xitk_xevent_notify' was here

_xitk.h:301: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_system_font'

xitk.h:801: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_system_font' was here

_xitk.h:302: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_default_font'

xitk.h:802: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_default_font' was here

_xitk.h:304: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_black_color'

xitk.h:805: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_black_color' was here

_xitk.h:305: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_white_color'

xitk.h:806: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_white_color' was here

_xitk.h:306: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_background_color'

xitk.h:807: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_background_color' was here

_xitk.h:307: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_focus_color'

xitk.h:808: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_focus_color' was here

_xitk.h:308: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_select_color'

xitk.h:809: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_select_color' was here

_xitk.h:310: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_wm_type'

xitk.h:767: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_wm_type' was here

_xitk.h:316: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_subst_special_chars'

xitk.h:810: error: previous definition of 'xitk_subst_special_chars' was here

_xitk.h:317: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_timer_label_animation'

xitk.h:811: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_timer_label_animation' was here

_xitk.h:318: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_timer_dbl_click'

xitk.h:812: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_timer_dbl_click' was here

_xitk.h:319: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_barstyle_feature'

xitk.h:813: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_barstyle_feature' was here

_xitk.h:322: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_warning_foreground'

xitk.h:814: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_warning_foreground' was here

_xitk.h:323: error: redefinition of parameter 'xitk_get_warning_background'

xitk.h:815: error: previous definition of 'xitk_get_warning_background' was here

_xitk.h:326: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:335: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:336: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:337: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:338: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:339: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:340: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:341: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:342: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:343: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:344: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:345: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:346: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:347: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:348: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:349: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:350: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:351: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:352: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:353: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:354: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:355: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:356: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:357: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:358: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:359: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:361: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:362: error: expected ')' before '*' token

_xitk.h:370: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XftFont'

_xitk.h:378: warning: empty declaration

_xitk.h:380: error: storage class specified for parameter 'xitk_dialog_t'

_xitk.h:385: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'xitk_pixmap_t'

_xitk.h:390: warning: empty declaration

_xitk.h:393: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'ImlibData'

_xitk.h:413: warning: empty declaration

widget.c:40: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'xitk_color_names'

widget.c:697: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

widget.c:735: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

widget.c:754: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:778: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:810: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'xitk_widget_t'

widget.c:810: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

widget.c:844: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:872: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_widget_t'

widget.c:895: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:995: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1130: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

widget.c:1187: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1288: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1364: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1381: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_widget_t'

widget.c:1394: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_widget_t'

widget.c:1406: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1418: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1430: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1446: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1457: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1470: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1482: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1494: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1513: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1552: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1572: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1589: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1620: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_color_names_t'

widget.c:1683: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1697: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1711: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1725: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1746: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1766: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1787: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1801: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1823: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1844: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1858: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_image_t'

widget.c:1880: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'xitk_image_t'

widget.c:1902: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1915: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1929: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1943: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1956: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1969: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:1982: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2003: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2025: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2049: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2059: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'xitk_widget_t'

widget.c:2059: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

widget.c:2096: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

widget.c:2134: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2159: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2194: error: expected ')' before '*' token

widget.c:2204: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition

/usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h:1180: error: parameter name omitted

widget.c:2204: error: expected '{' at end of input

make[5]: *** [libxitk_a-widget.o] Error 1

make[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/work/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/src/xitk/xine-toolkit'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/work/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/src/xitk/xine-toolkit'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/work/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/src/xitk'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/work/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716/work/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5_pre20060716 failed.

```

preso dallo sconforto ho pensato in un emerge -e system ma nemmeno questo è andata a buon fine ...

```

imCallbk.c:79: error: storage class specified for parameter 'XimCbStatus'

imCallbk.c:81: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '*' token

imCallbk.c:82: error: expected ')' before 'char'

imCallbk.c:97: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimGeometryCallback'

imCallbk.c:98: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStrConversionCallback'

imCallbk.c:99: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditStartCallback'

imCallbk.c:100: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditDoneCallback'

imCallbk.c:101: error: storage class specified for parameter '_free_memory_for_text'

imCallbk.c:102: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditDrawCallback'

imCallbk.c:103: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditCaretCallback'

imCallbk.c:104: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStatusStartCallback'

imCallbk.c:105: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStatusDoneCallback'

imCallbk.c:106: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStatusDrawCallback'

imCallbk.c:107: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditStateNotifyCallback'

imCallbk.c:119: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'callback_table'

imCallbk.c:140: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

imCallbk.c:144: error: expected ')' before 'ic'

imCallbk.c:150: error: expected ')' before 'ic'

imCallbk.c:167: error: expected ')' before 'ic'

imCallbk.c:188: error: expected ')' before 'xim'

imCallbk.c:265: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimGeometryCallback'

imCallbk.c:288: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStrConversionCallback'

imCallbk.c:371: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditStartCallback'

imCallbk.c:420: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditDoneCallback'

imCallbk.c:443: error: expected ')' before 'im'

imCallbk.c:559: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

imCallbk.c:570: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditDrawCallback'

imCallbk.c:601: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditCaretCallback'

imCallbk.c:653: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStatusStartCallback'

imCallbk.c:676: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStatusDoneCallback'

imCallbk.c:699: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimStatusDrawCallback'

imCallbk.c:734: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_XimPreeditStateNotifyCallback'

imCallbk.c:753: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition

../../../include/X11/Xlib.h:3571: error: parameter name omitted

imCallbk.c:753: error: expected '{' at end of input

make[3]: *** [imCallbk.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/modules/im/ximcp'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/modules/im'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3/work/libX11-1.0.3/modules'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3 failed.

```

Non so cosa fare,

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r1MaTz i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r1MaTz i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 13 Mar 2007 17:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /home/mythtv/ /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/gechi-testing"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa ati audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts blackdown-jre browserplugin bzip2 bzlib cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux doc dri dv dvd dvdr fbcon ffmpeg fftw flack font-server fontconfig fortran freetype ftp gdbm gimpprint gpm gtk gtk2 iconv imagemagick isdnlog java jpeg lesstif libg++ lm_sensors logrotate lzo mad midi mmx mng mp3 musepack ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg ozilla pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline real reflection session sndfile spl sse ssl svg tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales win32codecs wmf x86 xinerama xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 cmipci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" DVB_CARDS="ttpci" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia s3virge"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

mi affido totalmente a voi, non ho idea di come muovermi.Last edited by MaTz on Sat Mar 17, 2007 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

1) da quanto tempo non aggiorni??

2) hai provato a dare un emerge --sync?

3) emerge -pvtDu world?

4)revdep-rebuild -X ?

dopo queste righe 

```
!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 failed 
```

cosa c'è scritto???

ciao

----------

## MaTz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) da quanto tempo non aggiorni?? 
> 
> 

 

Ieri

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) hai provato a dare un emerge --sync? 
> 
> 

 

fatto prima di provare i vari emerge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) emerge -pvtDu world?
> 
> 

 

nulla nemmeno emerge -pvuDN world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4)revdep-rebuild -X ?
> 
> 

 

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

per il resto:

```

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3963:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 333:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 328:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/emerge-log/x11-base:xorg-server-1.1.1-r4:20070313-195633.log'.

```

----------

## cloc3

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> E' da un paio di giorni che non riesco piu' a compilare nulla,
> 
> 

 

estrai da `genlop -etl` le ultime compilazioni utile che sono andate a buon fine.

controlla anche se sei a posto con etc-update.

----------

## MaTz

genlop -etl | tail -n 1000

=> http://rafb.net/p/3arXeM69.html

etc-update: tutto ok.

----------

## cloc3

oggistesso hai compilato un sacco di pacchetti. poi ti sei fermato a libX11.

non parlarei di sistema rotto. bisogna capire il motivo di certi stop.

purtroppo non sono capace di leggere gli errori, ma sono tutti pacchetti legati ad X.

se continui l'emerge system con un banale --resume, riesci a proseguire per un po'?

tra l'altro, in /etc/portage tieni qualcosa di esotico in modalità non x86?

----------

## MaTz

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> oggistesso hai compilato un sacco di pacchetti. poi ti sei fermato a libX11.
> 
> non parlarei di sistema rotto. bisogna capire il motivo di certi stop.
> 
> purtroppo non sono capace di leggere gli errori, ma sono tutti pacchetti legati ad X.
> ...

 

--resume

non combino nulla perchÃ¨ mi fermerei nuovamente a libX11, non vedo per quale motivo non riesca a compilarlo poichÃ¨ sta lavorando in emptytree.

--skipfirst 

imho non ha molto senso devo capire dove sta il problema.

----------

## cloc3

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --skipfirst 
> 
> imho non ha molto senso devo capire dove sta il problema.

 

capisco la tua obiezione.

eppure (in mancanza di idee migliori), insisterei comunque.

d'altra parte, l'unica tua speranza è che passi di qua uno più sgaio di me  :Smile:  .

----------

## MaTz

non vado molto avanti

```

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:34: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '__gnuc_va_list'

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:35: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:42: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:50: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:58: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:67: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:75: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'FILE'

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:76: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:85: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'FILE'

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:86: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:93: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:112: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/bits/stdio.h:119: error: expected ')' before '*' token

In file included from ../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:42,

                 from Clip.c:35:

../include/X11/Xmu/Drawing.h:141: error: expected ')' before '*' token

In file included from ../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:43,

                 from Clip.c:35:

../include/X11/Xmu/Error.h:48: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'FILE'

In file included from Clip.c:35:

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:52: error: storage class specified for parameter 'XmuSegment'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:56: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XmuSegment'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:61: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:62: error: storage class specified for parameter 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:90: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:91: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:92: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:93: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:94: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:95: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:96: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:97: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:98: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:99: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuSegment'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:100: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:101: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:102: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:103: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:104: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:105: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:106: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:107: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:108: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:109: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:110: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:113: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:114: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

../include/X11/Xmu/Xmu.h:115: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:53: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:80: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:105: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:183: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:258: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:422: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:517: error: expected ')' before '*' token

Clip.c:546: error: expected ')' before '*' token

Clip.c:576: error: expected ')' before '*' token

Clip.c:617: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuSegment'

Clip.c:643: error: expected ')' before '*' token

Clip.c:669: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:724: error: expected ')' before '*' token

Clip.c:759: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:798: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:867: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:965: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:1026: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:1135: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:1265: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:1348: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:1505: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuScanline'

Clip.c:1538: error: expected ')' before '*' token

Clip.c:1567: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'XmuArea'

Clip.c:1617: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition

/usr/include/X11/Intrinsic.h:1180: error: parameter name omitted

Clip.c:1617: error: expected '{' at end of input

make[2]: *** [Clip.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2/work/libXmu-1.0.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2/work/libXmu-1.0.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3796:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 333:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 328:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/emerge-log/x11-libs:libXmu-1.0.2:20070313-224615.log'.

```

NEWS:

ho rimosso un pacchetto che avevo scompattato in /usr/local/ 

mi ero posto il problema ma francamente pensavo che qualsiasi "casino" compilando in emptytree avrebbe sovrascritto i problemi "sovrascrivendoli".

Come spiegate questo comportamento?

----------

## Ic3M4n

utilizzi pacchetti presi da overlay o in testing?

----------

## cloc3

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NEWS:
> 
> ho rimosso un pacchetto che avevo scompattato in /usr/local/ 
> ...

 

penso che non possiamo proprio spiegare alcunchè.

se esiste qualcosa di particolare in /usr/local, installato a mano, è del tutto al di fuori del controllo di emerge.

e non solo. guarda questo esempio:

```

wlan0 ~ # cat pippo.txt 

parola

wlan0 ~ # ln -sfn /bin/ls /usr/local/bin/cat

wlan0 ~ # cat pippo.txt 

parola

wlan0 ~ # source /etc/profile

wlan0 ~ # cat pippo.txt 

pippo.txt

wlan0 ~ # unlink /usr/local/bin/cat 

wlan0 ~ # cat pippo.txt 

-su: /usr/local/bin/cat: No such file or directory

wlan0 ~ # source /etc/profile

wlan0 ~ # cat pippo.txt 

parola

```

come vedi, la presenza di oggetti impropri in /usr/local ha degli effetti duri a morire. Può non essere sufficiente la semplice rimozione.

con le librerie di sistema potrebbe andare anche peggio.

credo, poi, che la domanda di Ic3M4n sia relativa alla variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY del tuo make.conf. io la ho notata un po' tardi.

----------

## MaTz

francamente non credevo potesse creare problemi l'iniezione si "software" non pacchettizzato in /usr/local.   :Shocked: 

Buono a sapersi, non lo faro piu'  :Razz: 

cmq l'emerge -e system "durato tutta la notte" Ã¨ andato a buon fine, sono stato fortunato la mia gentux Ã¨ salva   :Embarassed: 

Grazie a tutti per gli aiuti.

----------

## lucapost

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> francamente non credevo potesse creare problemi l'iniezione si "software" non pacchettizzato in /usr/local.  
> 
> Buono a sapersi, non lo faro piu' 
> 
> 

 

Nel caso tu voglia installare un pacchetto non presente in portage, la soluzione ottimale e' sempre cercare se da qualche parte nel web e' presente un'ebuild gia' pronto, oppure al limite l'ebuild te lo scrivi da solo...

----------

## MaTz

si solitamente Ã¨ la procedura che utilizzo , ma avevo poco tempo a disposizione e ho "provato" combinando un bel patatrac  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> francamente non credevo potesse creare problemi l'iniezione si "software" non pacchettizzato in /usr/local.  
> 
> 

 

infatti non dovrebbe. /usr/local serve prorpio a quello. evidentemente hai incontrato una sovrapposizione sfigata.

per tirarti su di morale, ti racconto la mia:

[mode OT]

oggi ho fatto login in wndows da utente semplice. lui, inspiegabilmente, mi ha chiesto se volevo installare i driver nvidia.

io, scioccamente gli ho detto di si.

ho scardinato le impostazioni del sistema anche per l'utente amministatore.

[/mode OT].

----------

## MaTz

eheh,

grazie a tutti. Solved

----------

